# Connecting Chrome cast hd streaming device via receiver vs TV



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, Guys, just got myself a chrome cast and i was wondering which way would be most convenient to set up. Directly to my onkyo receiver or to my hdmi TV


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I have connected mine directly to my receiver. Usually the newer receivers have a HDMI and USB inputs in the front. So I connect it my Chromecast to the front HDMI input and it is being powered by the front USB input.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have both my Chromecasts set up via the receiver.


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I have connected it on one of the hdmi ports on the receiver and used the tvs usb port for power. At least that keeps me a way from the tv remote control.


----------

